# Hey! RW!



## mroberon1972 (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey! RW!
Is there a timetable on this new supers book your putting out? And is this going to be a rewrite of the old with more powers, or just a powers book with error corrections?


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 25, 2002)

As of right now, the Big Book is going to consist of just new material, with a few revisions of older stuff, but we had considered just doing a combined version.  The problem with that is that, not only would the layout guy have to go through the whole thing all over again, but also people who have already printed out the first part might not be too eager to print all the same stuff twice, since the new stuff would be intermingled with the old.  If a whole lot of people say they'd rather have them combined, though, we could do it.

As for a due date, it's looking like the end of October, or the first week of November.  We have to finish everything for the print version of Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns by October 14th, so at the moment, the Big Book is second on my list of priorities.  Hopefully I can get TFT's text done by the end of this month, so we can start piecing together all the stuff for the Big Book of Super Powers.

And remember, your feedback and requests are definitely appreciated.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 25, 2002)

*hmm...*

I kind of wanted to wait until this book is done before getting FCTF so that when I bind them up I could put them in one big book as it were...I don't mind either way though if it is two PDF or one all the same to me. 

So RW is you don't mind me asking... (again I am sure this has been asked a lot) about how many powers are going to be in this sup? Are you going to cover Knockback in the sup? 

But of course I am really wishy washy I know so I might just break down and buy FCTF this weekend anyway. I am running a game using DNW (a 1935 pulp/fantasy mixed bag) and it is great BUT I would not mind having something to use in my upcoming fantasy game (fantasy being used very loosely as I am planning on a Iron Kingdom/Battlechasers sort of game world right now).


----------

